# Anyone using diet rescue?



## Taisha (Mar 5, 2003)

Hi!
My girlfriend saw a product by Jamieson (Diet Rescue) and wants me to try it with her. Anyone heard about it or is using it? A natural supplement that stops your body from absorbing fat from the foods you eat.  Sounds cool, but was wondering if anyone has tried it. 

Any advice would be so appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 6, 2003)

I don't know a thing about it - sorry


----------



## starrleicht (Jun 10, 2003)

Never heard of it, either, but wouldn't buy into that if I were you.  There's just no easy, miracle way to lose weight and most of those claims are nothing but rip offs...don't mean to be a skeptic, but I've been burned on this junk before and really just mean to help.


----------

